# DIY hanging picture tank



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everybody. New to the fish world here, this is my first pot. I got my first tank recently (15 gal tall) and have been having fun getting it cycling and started. Since getting it I have been more and more interested in cooler tanks and my GF and I decided to start a small weekend project. 

We put together a 1.5 gal tank that hangs on the wall and looks like a framed picture.









Its 3.3 inches thick and finished around the outside with black plastic so it looks nice from all angles. The hinge in the lid tends to hold it up a bit, but I feel thats a minor complaint for our first attempt at something like this. Total time spent was a couple of days and about $20 worth of materials.

What do you guys think? I have in progress pics too if anyone is interested.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm, sorry, need to make a few more posts before I can get the picture in there. Ill be back!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice idea!My only real suggestion for such a small tank,is to replace the plastic plants with live.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. We were worried about the amount of water changes that live plants might require. Not sure if that's a legit concern or not. What advantages do they provide?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually plants will help to maintain the water quality as well as provide a safe place for the fish to hide in,with less concern to ripping his delicate fins.The addition of a nice cryptocoryne wendtii and maybe some java moss or anubias petit.would help alot.


And you wont have to do any more water changes for the plants,you can actually do once weekly changes in that tank with them.Otherwise you will need to do them twice a week.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. Now I just need to convince the gf. She seems really opposed to live plants for some reason.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Understandable,some plants can be difficult and if not given the proper care can cause alot more issues.But if you stick to the lowlight low tech like what was listed earlier,everything will be fine.Plus you have us all here to help with anything ya need!


----------

